# Sports laundry detergent



## Nemesis_252 (20 Oct 2021)

OK, so a couple of years ago my sportswear started to smell, despite being washed after every use, and regardless of which 'normal' detergent I used and which washing cycle I used.

After some research, it turns out this is a common problem with synthetic sports wear, and a special type of detergent was needed. The advice was to use Halo, which solved the problem. I then discovered one from Wilko which was larger for less money, and I also preferred the smell.

Annoyingly, Wilko have now discontinued their Activewear.

I've seen an Ecozone one on Amazon, and wonder if anyone has used it?

Is anybody aware of any other detergents that do a similar job to Halo? 

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2021)

I wash all my sportswear (lycra) at 30 degrees with whatever detergent we get from Aldi
Never had a problem with smelling after washing.
Are you sure it's not your washing machine? As they can smell quite bad if not cleaned regular.


----------



## vickster (20 Oct 2021)

I use persil non bio and some dettol (or similar) laundry sanitiser


----------



## numbnuts (20 Oct 2021)

I use Bold 30c to 40c everything smells good, maybe I don't smell of BO


----------



## OldShep (20 Oct 2021)

I use Wilko liquid soap 30C for everything but more importantly I think for you 15cc of white vinegar in the conditioner drawer.


----------



## bikingdad90 (20 Oct 2021)

Tesco non bio laundry detergent with Tesco antibacterial liquid in the softener/conditioner drawer. It’s the only one as a family we can use without bringing anyone out in a rash and scratching fest. 

Sometimes it’s blue liquid and sometimes its white both clean nicely at 30/40 degrees.


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2021)

Is it one particuar base or top - I find natural base layers or those designed with some anti-bac properties best. 30c 45 min was here for my daily st


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2021)

Goodness. How do builders, warehouse workers, perverts, and other folk who get unduly sweaty manage with normal detergent?

I have to say I never even knew that sports detergent was a thing, and my lycra has suffered none the worse for it. 

I do all the washing - and all the domestic work, aside from cooking - and Bold non-bio pods do an admirable job on sweaty lycra at 30°C, if thats of any use to you?


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (21 Oct 2021)

Halo is available at Sainsburys at a better price than the likes of Wiggle


----------



## Kingfisher101 (12 Nov 2021)

Ariel is the best for everything there's been loads of tests done and its the market leader. I'd just get that and make sure your washing on the right temperature not stuffing the machine too full etc.


----------



## vickster (12 Nov 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Ariel is the best for everything there's been loads of tests done by P&G and it's the market leader.



FTFY

I wouldn't use a biological detergent on anything with lycra in myself


----------



## Kingfisher101 (12 Nov 2021)

vickster said:


> FTFY
> 
> I wouldn't use a biological detergent on anything with lycra in myself


My items have all been fine.


----------



## neil_merseyside (13 Nov 2021)

vickster said:


> FTFY
> 
> I wouldn't use a biological detergent on anything with lycra in myself


Is that because it's bio, or lycra? 
If it's the bio bit then an extra rinse will usually get rid of residue - usually that's only an issue if you use recommended (over)dose or the machine is overfull - my wife generally does both!


----------



## vickster (13 Nov 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Is that because it's bio, or lycra?
> If it's the bio bit then an extra rinse will usually get rid of residue - usually that's only an issue if you use recommended (over)dose or the machine is overfull - my wife generally does both!


Both. And my skin doesn’t like bio liquid. I’m using the Dettol anti bacterial stuff in with the kit now, smells nice


----------



## TwoStews (25 Nov 2021)

Try this; it works a treat for me. 

Fill a bucket of bowl with cold water. Add a good glug (like a mug's worth) of white distilled vinegar and then chuck in your smellies to soak for 30 mins or so. Then wash as normal. 

Really effective, costs a few pennies and less chemicals and stuff in the mix too.


----------

